# Restoring A Vintage Metal Frame Tank



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

This tank is roughly 5G. The bottom glass can be lifted out. Underneath the glass is black sealant I have no idea what it is. In restoring things sometimes the less you do the better off you are. Now that being said the glass that lifts out has part of the black stuff on it and other other remained intact with the tank. I am afraid if I start removing all of this I might make it worse. I thought about just placing it back in and silicone around it. 
Advise what should I do. I filled it and even when you put the bottom in it holds water, weird. I guess the weight creates a seal. I can get some pics up in the AM if anyone is interested. It even has the light that came with the tank, I have had this for decades. 
Will probably buy another light but will will have to check and see if it produces enough light for a small planted tank.


----------



## bpimm (Aug 2, 2007)

Just clean the inside of the glass and reseal with silicone, put a small amount on top of the old sealer before you put the bottom back in.

Do you have the light and top with it. those old metalframe tanks look really good with all the hardware.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the old tanks were sealed with tar. I'd be sure to remove all of that. Replacing it with black silicone would be really nice.  I love those old tanks, I hope to run across one for myself some day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The sealer in those old tanks was ashphaltum (basically tar disolved in a solvent to the consistency needed) and if you do find some in a store now, leave it. It won't be the correct material. In the fifties It came in paint type cans. My father purchased it in quart containers. It was, if I'm remembering correctly, thicker than silicone sealer is today. Liquid ashphaltum is still on the market. It is used for coating etching plates. 

The way tanks used to be constructed was in metal frames - which you have. The ashphaltum was used to caulk between the glass and the frame which forced the glass pieces together. There may be a bit of it between the glass pieces too. I don't recall. It was mostly used to fill the gaps between the metal frame and the glass. The reason your bottom still holds water is that the tar on the bottom and the glass have a perfect mating surface. Nick the tar and it will leak. My father made his tanks by having half inch or five eights inch angle iron frames made up locally. Glass came from the hardware store. It was all gooped together with ashphaltum 'caulking'. It worked.


----------



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think the old tanks were sealed with tar. I'd be sure to remove all of that. Replacing it with black silicone would be really nice.  I love those old tanks, I hope to run across one for myself some day.



That is correct, they were made with hot tar. I wish I still had some of my old tanks from the 60's. They really were cool looking IMO :fish:Black silicone after cleaning the old tar off would be the way to go. :icon_smil


----------



## bpimm (Aug 2, 2007)

If the original seal material is not dry and cracking I would just leave it in place, it will support the glass fine and the silicone will seal from the inside. if the tar is cracking and falling apart, then go ahead and get it all out and rebuild with silicone.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

I just finished scraping out all the tar. There is a lip around the inside of the metal that probably allowed for a buildup of tar cushion. So will need to fill with silicone and then insert the glass. Should I replace the bottom glass with a thicker glass while it is out? Other than that I craped some crud out of the side corners so we are ready to go. Anything i should do while it is in this state? 
Dimensions 8.5X14.5X10.5 /231=4.056G


----------



## bpimm (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks good, what I have done is to use a tooth pick as a spacer, put a bead of silicone in the metal trough then place the glass in and use the toothpick (cut in half, use the big end) between the glass and metal, then gently press the glass down to make contact on the toothpicks. when the silicone starts setting you can pull the toothpick out. don't insert it very far or it could cause a leak, just under the lip of metal.

Brian


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Great idea Brian! will try to get some black silicone tomorrow.
Do need to add something to fill the void areas around the light. I saw a pic on another thread that the hood had extension metal hood flaps to access the tank. Any suggestions??
I have an idea of somehow adding a second light inside the hood, like 2 screw in Coralife's, not really sure how to go about it but I think it would improve the tanks appearance. I plan on making this a snazzy little retro tank. With complete respect to it!! That being said I could drill 2 small holes on the other end of the light and add the additional light there?? Advise anyone...
Does anyone happen to know the size of the screw in Coralife's Mini Compact Bulbs not sure if they will fit.

I am open to anything to add light would like to be at 2.-2.5 in lighting. We have this amazing half moon betta that is beautiful cobalt blue and his fins and flippers are tipped in white, just amazing. 
Thank You everyone for all of the suggestions and advise I need it. Oh the tar needed to be removed it is soft in some areas and a little brittle in others!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd try to find some sort of solvent to remove all the residual tar before using the silicone. You want to make sure you can get a good seal with the silicone, and it looks from the pics like there's still quite a bit of tar left behind still.

Fraid IDK what to recommend, but I'm sure someone else here will have a suggestion.

Acetate might work (nail polish remover) but I wouldn't try it w/out researching first to be sure it won't create anything hazardous when mixed with tar (fumes would be my worry).


----------



## bpimm (Aug 2, 2007)

I wouldn't worry to much about the residual tar, I'm sure Acetone will take it off. Acetone is a good solvent to use as it evaporates completely without leaving a residue, use it inside on the glass also before you put the fillets in the corners. The residual on the frame is not a structural issue because the weight of the water will keep the silicone in compression against the frame. Won't hurt to clean it up but it's not structurally necessary if you can't get it all.

You could make a cover out of glass or find a sheet metal shop that can fab up a piece of stainless like the original. I'll see if My brother will take a few pics of his 10 Gal. it's the same style as your 5. He retrofit a CF bulb into his with a remote ballast makes a really nice package.

Brian


----------



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

Great pictures I am jealous. This project might start a retro fad! :fish:


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Brian that would be great this is an area where I am tech-no challenged LOL I need something that I can easily fix but also fit into the hood. Going out in a minute and will drop by LFS and check the sizes of the different bulbs. Remote ballast sounds great but then so does screw in. But it is also that 14.5 inches of surface to illuminate that I am concerned about. 

die2win Retro tanks are so cool I think many years ago this tank was salt, I believe I had a small clown, some clams and sea urchin. But then this was a LONG time ago. Oh and yes and that powerful cutting edge UGF filtration system for salt tanks~~~~~~ :icon_roll:icon_roll

I need a great design for the tank so any suggestions???


----------



## aquaticmaniac (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm jealous! I want one of these now  Any idea of what you're putting in flora and fauna wise? Shrimp?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

As a true retro he's only allowed guppies, neon tetras, sword tails, one male beta, dime size angel fish, blue or kissing gouramis, black mollies, and zebra danios. 

For a filter he has to go with a Lee corner box filter. Spun glass filter floss is still available too. ;-)


----------



## bpimm (Aug 2, 2007)

I was wrong, the CF retrofit was into a 5 just like yours, He used a 18 Watt desk lamp. He doesn't have any pics or the tank anymore sorry.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks bp, I think I am going to have a bottom piece cut today that is a little thicker. The glass on the whole tank is thin but the bottom as long as it is having to be resealed I might as well make it stronger. I am concerned about the weight of the soil!!


----------



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool tank!!! I love the old school metal frames


----------



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> As a true retro he's only allowed guppies, neon tetras, sword tails, one male beta, dime size angel fish, blue or kissing gouramis, black mollies, and zebra danios.
> 
> For a filter he has to go with a Lee corner box filter. Spun glass filter floss is still available too. ;-)



I agree with that, it sounds like a ten gallon we had, the only plant was some fast growing thing looked like a foxtail :bounce:

Wow! I wonder where you could get one of those HOB's that had the air line going to the bottom of the intake pipe? We had charcoal and spun glass in ours. :fish:


----------



## JoeHundredAire (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome thread! This will help me with restoration ideas on my slate bottom metal frame 30G that I picked up for $5.00. 
Anyone know how to find out the approximate age of an old tank? I haven't found to much info on them yet. 

Here's a thread on it My Antique Tank


----------



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

The company Metaframe made them about thirty to forty years ago. Late sixties -seventies), I think they have a food line for fish still, here is an excerpt from a San Fran paper.

In 1965 Aquarium Pacific finalized their merger with East Coast Manufacturers, which sold the GroLux, Willness, and Long Life brands among others and formed what was known as Metaframe Corporation. Metaframe Corporation also purchased West Coast Operations, which was the parent company for Pemco Manufacturing in Los Angeles who made aquariums and San Francisco Fish Farms in 1968.

In 1969 Mattel, Inc., a toy company, purchased Metaframe Corp. and San Francisco Bay Brand. Mattel ran the Metaframe Company for several years. The company made some great strides and even advertised in LIFE magazine. Things went well until a dock strike changed Mattel's fortunes in the middle of the 1970's and Mattel divested all of the divisions of Metaframe by 1979 leaving San Francisco Bay Brand under the Schmidt family ownership. :fish:


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Yesterday picked up the glass went with 1/4", had it cut just a tad smaller than the original glass to adjust for the slant to allow the glass to fit properly and it works great. Will silicone the tank this weekend with black. 
Now back to the light??? need some real help here. 
One more thing is anyone here familiar with the cube that has the clips that allow the glass to be suspended from the side of the tank instead of a conventional glass setup. I think it is oceanic? They are small metal hooks that go over the glass and down the inside and then turn flat creating a small ledge. OHHHH I hope this is making sense LOL I was hoping to use something like this to create a canopy, remember these old tanks do not have an inside ledge for glass! If I knew someone handy with metal they would be a real snap to make.


----------



## spectre (Jun 11, 2004)

JoeHundredAire said:


> Awesome thread! This will help me with restoration ideas on my slate bottom metal frame 30G that I picked up for $5.00.
> Anyone know how to find out the approximate age of an old tank? I haven't found to much info on them yet.
> 
> Here's a thread on it My Antique Tank


I have a similar slate bottom tank my Dad gave to me when he quit the hobby. I believe it was made in the early 50's.

After reading this thread I may revive it (the tar seal leaks). It's been sitting in my attic for 5 years..


----------



## Sounguru (Jul 14, 2008)

Just picked up a 15 gallon long with hood myself... Just needs a good polishing and it will look sweet


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

Cocobid said:


> Yesterday picked up the glass went with 1/4", had it cut just a tad smaller than the original glass to adjust for the slant to allow the glass to fit properly and it works great. Will silicone the tank this weekend with black.


I used a wetsaw and cut a piece of porcelain floor tile for mine. Worked great!




> Now back to the light??? need some real help here.


All-Glass makes a screw in CF that is the size of a (low profile) desk lamp bulb. They are sweet little bulbs in _*6500K*_. kinda hard to find, but my LFS has them for about $7 each, I think. I'll check for you. You can def grow plants with them, and I know from personal experience that they fit those old metal hoods. If you only have a socket for one bulb, rob a two way socket from an old perfecto 10G canopy, and retrofit. 













> One more thing is anyone here familiar with the cube that has the clips that allow the glass to be suspended from the side of the tank instead of a conventional glass setup. I think it is oceanic? They are small metal hooks that go over the glass and down the inside and then turn flat creating a small ledge. OHHHH I hope this is making sense LOL I was hoping to use something like this to create a canopy, remember these old tanks do not have an inside ledge for glass! If I knew someone handy with metal they would be a real snap to make.


I think you mean the ones used on the newer rimless Solana (by Current), right? They use those exact clips you described for holding a cut glass lid. 

http://www.current-usa.com/solana.html


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, one more thing- as far as aquascaping the little jewel- CHEESE IT UP! Get that vintage ornament you've been dying to put in there....we all know you have one lying around somewhee.....diving dog? treasure chest? LMAO!

Seriously, I put black sand, a plastic bonsai tree, and a calico goldfish in the one I recently set up. It was for the neighbor's kid (charity thing) but I must admit it looks cool despite the cheese, and triggers fond memories of my childhood vists to the LFS.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

nice work so far! Always thought the old metaframe tanks were cool


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

How about an update?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Brings back fond memories.... I can remember a time when most if not all tanks were of this type. Most had slate on the bottom though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

I got a 10 gallon with the made of Stainless Steel label still in place, yesterday. Someone cleaning out an old garage put it on Craig's list. Yet another project for Winter. Now I need one of the old scroll sided iron stand and a SS hood.


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Now I need....the SS hood.


The hoods are hard to find at a good price- especially lately.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

What a last few months!!!
I guess we all all lucky to be standing after the all that has been happening to our country/world. 

Ok our little tank is not forgotten. I have just been a little under the weather. But am ok. So yesterday went out and bought all the pieces to put together the hood/lighting. This might be the simplest piece of the whole project. Bought 2 twist type bulb holders for screw in type compact fluorescents. So basically would like to have 2 10W colormax bulbs. Any suggestion/help here!!
I am a member of a local plant club and have had a real education in plants and the culture of growing. 

So that said Cheesy but lush setup is what this will be. Want to find a little mermaid to hold court over a lush green meadow!!! Bought a small ZooMed 501 filter to drive this little guy. Might buy a small corner box filter to deliver the CO2 to the tank or use a hagen mini. Still thinking on that one.

Captain Hook took the light fixture with me to day and went looking a bulbs to see what would fit, continued on to collect the parts. The small screw in's work. The hood is so small. Still trying to find how to order the hooks for the Solona.

I walk by and look at this tank everyday and ponder what do you what this to be. In retrospect I am glad that I did not rush into starting this tank up. I had tooled with adding a whole new light set up, but I really want to keep the Stainless Steel hood that came with it. I am concerned with keeping the moisture from reaching the light fixture. The fixture has 2 small vents for heat and not sure that is enough, probably not. Will need to see what we can do about that. So will get some pics up tomorrow on the lights transformation.

If anyone sees an affordable little mermaid give a shout.

Happy New Year to all
Karen


----------



## ultasol (Jun 27, 2005)

I have three old metaframes, two with lights. All are slate bottoms. I personally love them as shrimp tanks- I could also imagine doing a stand to go with them that has a fifties-retro vibe (think ice cream shops and classic diners).

I didn't have to redo tar, and my CRS are breeding just fine. 

Mmm. Guppies. There's one fish I havent kept in a few years...


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Makes me want to check out the one I got from my grandfather. See if it holds water or not, and see if we still have the hood for it somewhere. It is at least a 10 gal, maybe a little bigger.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-METAL-FRAMED-AQUARIUM-SET-UP-OLD-ANTIQUE-CHROME_W0QQitemZ350171220937QQ


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw one of these tanks at a second hand store last week, about a ten gallon. It was dirty, an had gravel, an old ceramic decorations in it. Looked neat, even though it needed some TLC.


----------

